# UGBB Scenic Snaps from abroad



## Caballero (Sep 14, 2017)

Started this thread on another board I am no longer at. It was one of my favorite threads, seeing members pics from all different spots in the world. So post em if you got some cool snaps. Cheers.....


Last 2 days early morning sunrises.....

View attachment 4449

View attachment 4450


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

nice pics threadmaster, I'm sure I can add something badass


----------



## stonetag (Sep 14, 2017)

My horses doing what they do best.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2017)

It's gonna take all my energy to not post dick pics


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 14, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My horses doing what they do best.



Oh Hell Yeah


----------



## Caballero (Sep 14, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My horses doing what they do best.



Being city folk I'm jealous as fuk...amazing pic man!


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 14, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My horses doing what they do best.


Fukkin beautiful brother!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2017)

View attachment 4420


Nothing like a summer flame around here. We can count on one every year.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 14, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My horses doing what they do best.



Man that's a beautiful sight!! Awesome!!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 14, 2017)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 4420
> 
> 
> Nothing like a summer flame around here. We can count on one every year.



Unreal Seeker! Looks like something outta the movies...damn!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My horses doing what they do best.



I am not really so big on nature as most know. But a property like this is my retirement plan.  I am very jealous skintag. That's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## snake (Sep 14, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My horses doing what they do best.



How far ahead do I need to book?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 14, 2017)

Despite some of my ornery posts I'm a very hospitable guy, I welcome anyone to stop by when in country. Snake you might want to time it about Sunday, October 15, say around 0430, you know what I'm talking about.....


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Despite some of my ornery posts I'm a very hospitable guy, I welcome anyone to stop by when in country. Snake you might want to time it about Sunday, October 15, say around 0430, you know what I'm talking about.....



Well hell, let's just do a UGBB gathering there!! Beautiful


----------



## Caballero (Sep 15, 2017)

Didn't take this snap but a buddy from Alberta did, at Banff National Park. Acouple Grizz just chilling...

View attachment 4422


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Didn't take this snap but a buddy from Alberta did, at Banff National Park. Acouple Grizz just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 4422


Been to Banff through Glacier N.P. In Montana, beautiful rugged country.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2017)

The only pic I wanna see from "A broad" is a picture of her tits or snatch


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well hell, let's just do a UGBB gathering there!! Beautiful



Heck yeah, Sounds like a sequel to the Hateful 8

Stonetags Haberdashery


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 16, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Heck yeah, Sounds like a sequel to the Hateful 8
> 
> Stonetags Haberdashery



hahhahha...lmao...love you bud


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2017)

View attachment 4425


From our ski mountain the lake below.  

View attachment 4426


Where I used to do a lot of steelhead fishing, central part of the state.


View attachment 4427


And finally, for you fisherman, perch caught at a lake about 5 minutes from my house.  You can fill a 5 gallon bucket with these in about an hour when the bite is on.  Beer bottle is for reference. Some big perch here.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 4425
> 
> 
> From our ski mountain the lake below.
> ...


Is that priest lake bricks? Or Ponderay? Or? Lol, Lot of water up your way, high desert down here. Love me some perch! Miss steel heading on the Salmon or Clearwater rivers, I still go up there with my agency and help with spawning efforts. Great pics my friend.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Is that priest lake bricks? Or Ponderay? Or? Lol, Lot of water up your way, high desert down here. Love me some perch! Miss steel heading on the Salmon or Clearwater rivers, I still go up there with my agency and help with spawning efforts. Great pics my friend.



Thanks Stonetag, that's  Pend Oreille Lake from Schweitzer Mountain. The other is the Clearwater about 400 yards below the dam.  I do fish for lake trout on Priest Lake.  We have a beautiful state brother.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Thanks Stonetag, that's  Pend Oreille Lake from Schweitzer Mountain. The other is the Clearwater about 400 yards below the dam.  I do fish for lake trout on Priest Lake.  We have a beautiful state brother.


Haha, I knew I spelled that lake wrong!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Haha, I knew I spelled that lake wrong!



I've been here 9 years and I had look it up:32 (18):


----------



## Caballero (Sep 21, 2017)

Great morning on the water..
View attachment 4467

View attachment 4468


Canadian Geese rollin deep today haha
View attachment 4469

View attachment 4470


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 21, 2017)

I love Canada....


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Ships rolling in this morning ....

View attachment 4494

View attachment 4495


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 24, 2017)

Life in the hood can be so refreshing...ahhhhh

View attachment 4496


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like Detroit...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 24, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Looks like Detroit...



idek bro,
I just found that shxt on the net lol
Carry on with the peaceful and  tranquil pics
Felt the need for a quick curveball in the thread haha


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't think I could ever live somewhere and not be able to be close to the ocean. Very calming....
View attachment 4509


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 25, 2017)

When my my kids graduate school and head to college, I'm seriously considering relocating close to the ocean myself.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 26, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> When my my kids graduate school and head to college, I'm seriously considering relocating close to the ocean myself.



Come on up brother.... Seriously ! lol


----------



## RISE (Sep 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 4425
> 
> 
> From our ski mountain the lake below.
> ...



Dude...that first pic gave me a fukin hard on.  That's some serious hunting/fishing potential.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RISE (Sep 26, 2017)

Just swamp land down here.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 29, 2017)

Sunrise 2 days ago..

View attachment 4528


Same morning and I dedicate this pic too Hugh Hefner "2 bunnies" in one shot! 

View attachment 4529


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 1, 2017)

View attachment 4539


Ixtapa Mexico tonight.  Had some late afternoon rain when we arrived and cleared up for a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Ixtapa Mexico tonight.  Had some late afternoon rain when we arrived and cleared up for a beautiful sunset.




Enjoy some well deserved time off big brother.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 4539
> 
> 
> Ixtapa Mexico tonight.  Had some late afternoon rain when we arrived and cleared up for a beautiful sunset.



Sweet pic Bricks! I will be down there over Christmas again this year. We kind of like Cozumel, we always rent a Harley when there so we get away from the tourist traps and REALLY see the country. Enjoy man!


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2017)

View attachment 4543


Scenic day at the beach.

View attachment 4544


Gonna be a tough week...


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry about the sideways pic, not sure how that happened.  Probably I was distracted.


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2017)

Damn dude, your wife is as fit as any young 20 something. The two of you must draw a lot of attention:32 (1):


----------



## Caballero (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow didn't know they had mountains in Mexico Bricks! :32 (20)::32 (17):


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 3, 2017)

Jin said:


> Damn dude, your wife is as fit as any young 20 something. The two of you must draw a lot of attention:32 (1):



We don't really "blend in".


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah bricks your wife has an amazing body. And yes I say that in the creepiest way possible. Lol


----------



## Seeker (Oct 3, 2017)

Bricks, I fuking hate you. Lol asshole. I've been working my ass off and then I have to come on here and see your Ramy looking ass post pics of of you and the wifeage lounging out on the beach in Ixtapa.  That's some torturous shit man. 

Lol good for you my man.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 3, 2017)

All I can say bricks is DAMN!


----------



## Caballero (Dec 21, 2017)

We may have a white Christmas up here, only had 3 in the last 20 years.

View attachment 5095


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2017)

View attachment 5096


Park bench under trellis in my front yard.  We got all that Tuesday in one giant dump.  Two feet at our house, spent 5 hours on snow removal today.  Can't wait till June.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 1, 2018)

Feels good watching the New year's sunrise Sober for once!  haha 

View attachment 5179

View attachment 5181


----------



## tinymk (Jan 1, 2018)

Last week while doing some cross country skiing. Looks like the bulls are working their way down towards the winter range..
View attachment 5182


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 1, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Last week while doing some cross country skiing. Looks like the bulls are working their way down towards the winter range..
> View attachment 5182



Where's that at brother?


----------



## tinymk (Jan 1, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Where's that at brother?


Wyoming is home.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 2, 2018)

For all the hunters on the board.....A 10'7" 500lb bull alligator I took in Florida a few years back with a harpoon. I am 6'2" 290 in the picture.

View attachment 5185


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 2, 2018)

Thats a big ass alligator.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 2, 2018)

I would post pics from last years duck hunt, but my father has a no camara while hunting rule.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 3, 2018)

Choot em choot em

nice pic TM fuk frog giggin lets spear an alligator that’s cool as hell


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 3, 2018)

New years eve in Thaiiland. Big beach party with fireworks, twas quite epic^^


----------



## Caballero (Jan 3, 2018)

Tonykun said:


> View attachment 5190
> View attachment 5191
> 
> 
> New years eve in Thaiiland. Big beach party with fireworks, twas quite epic^^



Sick!!!! That has relaps written all over it for me! Lol


----------



## stonetag (Jan 3, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Last week while doing some cross country skiing. Looks like the bulls are working their way down towards the winter range..
> View attachment 5182


 You must live around Jackson Hole, looks like the refuge anyway, Cool to see all those bulls hanging out together.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 3, 2018)

Opposite side of the state but we have a winter ground here as well.  Wildlife everywhere this time of year.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Opposite side of the state but we have a winter ground here as well.  Wildlife everywhere this time of year.



Yeah same here. I just live across your western border.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2018)

tinymk said:


> For all the hunters on the board.....A 10'7" 500lb bull alligator I took in Florida a few years back with a harpoon. I am 6'2" 290 in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5185



You're not bad ass till you've been squatting a 500 lb gator.  Cool brother.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2018)

Tonykun said:


> View attachment 5190
> View attachment 5191
> 
> 
> New years eve in Thaiiland. Big beach party with fireworks, twas quite epic^^



Spent 2 weeks in Pattaya in 2001.  Fkn awesome time.  Took that long to recover when I got home.


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 4, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Spent 2 weeks in Pattaya in 2001.  Fkn awesome time.  Took that long to recover when I got home.



I wish I had came out here sooner mate tbh. Everyone I have met here says its nothing like what it was 10-15 years ago. I still love it though haha


----------



## tinymk (Jan 4, 2018)

Matrei Am Brenner, Austria
Vacation through France, Germany and Austria
View attachment 5193


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice view.


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 10, 2018)

dunno if this counts as a scenic snap but i was enjoying the view regardless. Good way to relax after a looong day of training haha


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

Tonykun said:


> dunno if this counts as a scenic snap but i was enjoying the view regardless. Good way to relax after a looong day of training haha
> View attachment 5224



Where the hell you take this at lol?


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 10, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Where the hell you take this at lol?



haha its in Pattaya in Thailand mate. I live there these days


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

Tonykun said:


> haha its in Pattaya in Thailand mate. I live there these days



 Very cool bud!!  Nice asses!!


----------



## Caballero (Jan 10, 2018)

Question I have is how many of the ladies use to have a dick? Lol:32 (6):


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Question I have is how many of the ladies use to have dick? Lol:32 (6):



None. 



They all still have one.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> None.
> 
> 
> 
> They all still have one.


Hence why getting hammered in Thailand would be a scary thing I imagine haha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 11, 2018)

Speaking of Thailand my buddy text me earlier and said u can get your cock bleached for 600 bucks over there if u think it's too dark. Looolololololololol 
Lots of bright white cocks over there


----------



## Caballero (Jan 11, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Speaking of Thailand my buddy text me earlier and said u can get your cock bleached for 600 bucks over there if u think it's too dark. Looolololololololol
> Lots of bright white cocks over there


Was in the paper last week sent it too a mix race friend he's half blk half white lol

https://www.google.ca/amp/theprovin.../wcm/37eb9b55-3123-43b1-910a-ea5f13bfbfa4/amp


----------



## stonetag (Jan 11, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Was in the paper last week sent it too a mix race friend he's half blk half white lol
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/theprovin.../wcm/37eb9b55-3123-43b1-910a-ea5f13bfbfa4/amp



So wtf, with the acronym LGBTQ, I get the LGBT part, but what the fuk is 'Q"? lol...


----------



## stonetag (Jan 11, 2018)

Queer?????


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 11, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Queer?????



i think it is queer actually haha. I read this article as well last week. ****ing crazy world out here man but that's kinda the reason I love it so much. You never know whats gunna happen next lol


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 11, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Hence why getting hammered in Thailand would be a scary thing I imagine haha



You can spot the ladyboys a mile away tbh, even when your hammered. Anyone who says you cant is just an idiot lol


----------



## crazorvet (Jan 17, 2018)

Tonykun said:


> You can spot the ladyboys a mile away tbh, even when your hammered. Anyone who says you cant is just an idiot lol



an idiot or a lier lol. agree with you


----------



## Caballero (Mar 18, 2018)

Sunrise yesterday on the ski hill....

View attachment 5542


----------

